# Thanks...



## guitar2mw (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me advice back in January when I first wanted to set up my aquarium. Although my original plan for my 20 gal didn't work out due to my aquarium getting cracked beyond repair, I now have a great little 10 gal. set up that has been thriving for 6 months now. My powder blue dwarf gourami and my female betta are doing great. My live plants are doing great as well (it seems as if I have a new java fern popping up every day...same goes for my moneywort). I've just propagated my banana plants, and they are really taking off! 

Although I have fought high nitrate levels last month, everything has smoothed out. I just increased my water changing frequency until they dropped to acceptable levels and added some Nitraban. Everything is back to normal and my fish seem extremely happy. My next project is a 5 gal. killi set up for my night stand. 

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone at this forum for their help, and I can't wait until I can afford a MUCH bigger tank!


----------

